# ATITool 4 Sapphire ATi Radeon HD 2900 XT



## Trunks (Jun 11, 2007)

i need the ati tool 4 my 2900xt. version 0.26 and 0.27b dont work with my grafikcard. please help... my fan works so slow and the temprature is @ 75°C ... iam work with windows xp... please help me...


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm sure W1zz is working on a new version, but as things stand it is not officially supported - there's nothing you can do I'm afraid, other than wait.


----------



## Urlyin (Jun 11, 2007)

try this tool posted by W1zz here


----------

